# Water spigot in garage?



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

You want something like a tempering valve or hot water mixing valve. There are many varieties.

http://www.hot-water-heaters-reviews.com/hot-water-mixing-valve.html


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

I myself would use a 

Prier C-108D08 faucet. 

Check ebay for best price. This brand is the best made for quality.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Try this just make sure you disconnect the hoses between uses during winter.

http://www.woodfordmfg.com/Woodford/Wall_Faucet_Pages/model-22.html


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The OP wants to only drill ONE hole through the wall. 
There are many options if you bring both hot and cold out through the wall.


----------



## chadwilliam1 (Jun 21, 2010)

The first option from joed looks like it is exactly what I want. I just want a warm water all year. If I want cold I can just go to the spigot in the summer. Thanks 

Sent from my HTC 10


----------



## harrisong35 (Sep 26, 2016)

Hot water packs a powerful energetic punch when released into the cleaning equation. This energy also causes a reduction in the water’s surface tension allowing it to easily and more effectively penetrate the molecules of grease and grime.

Careful with hot water and your pressure washer. Most pressure washers are NOT rated for hot water.


----------



## chadwilliam1 (Jun 21, 2010)

I don't want hot water I want warm. Maybe 80 degrees. I fill buckets with it and dip my hand in it. I can not say for sure what temp I want it at with out playing with it but just warm . Also it is to use while cleaning vehicles in my garage during winter not pressure washing. Thank you for the info but those were never my intentions sorry if I was not clear. 

Sent from my HTC 10


----------



## Marky82 (Dec 17, 2015)

I've always wanted warm water in my garage to wash my car during the winter!

What are you planning to do about the water runoff? Are you installing a drain?


----------



## chadwilliam1 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have no plans on installing a drain. I don't plan on giving my truck a full wash in the garage just using buckets to wipe it down. Even when it is 70 degrees outside and sunny warm water would be really nice for washing the truck using the regular spigot and using the warm water for my two bucket wash. 

Sent from my HTC 10


----------



## BlackTiger (Oct 11, 2014)

Put a vertical faucet in a place where an upper story wall is perpendicular to your garage, then drop the supplies down into the basement through the floor. You'll need an access panel or a drywall patch but that sounds easier than hammer drilling through 8" concrete. If you get freezing weather, use a frost free faucet. The shutoffs are always inside the warm space of your house. Even though your garage is heated, it's possible that someday the heat could go out or a cat might run across the laser and your garage gets left open overnight.


----------

